
Preact: Fast 3kb React Alternative with the Same ES6 API - davezatch
https://preactjs.com/
======
brudgers
Past disucssion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10988746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10988746)

